

HackStore (like Cydia for Mac App Store) released today - tedmiston
http://www.cultofmac.com/162825/hackstore-now-available-for-distributing-apps-and-tweaks-on-the-mac/?utm_medium=twit&utm_campaign=spread-us

======
tedmiston
Direct download - <http://www.hack-store.com/the-hackstore/>

